# Good Luck to All at Oink



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Wish I was able to be there but work commitments come first.  Hope you all have a great time.  If I can get out early on Friday I might make the 6 hour trek up on Saturday from Gettysburg.  Would really like to judge.   Boy, there's a scary thought for ya.

Make sure you have plenty of Blues Hog and use it on your ribs.  

Good luck and safe taveling...especially Dallas....no repeats bud.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 24, 2008)

Hope you can make it Bubba!  No repeats, I promise!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 24, 2008)

I will miss your cherfull demenor Bubba.....I guess I'll have to be the ray of sunshine that you are at comps...

I'm going out today and getting the pixie sticks


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 24, 2008)

Good luck to all of you!!  If the winner is a forum member, be ready to be on the radio show next Tuesday for a feature interview! 8)


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Sep 24, 2008)

mmm pixie sticks...


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 24, 2008)

Make the trip Mr. Happypants. Would like to see you come and judge for sure.


----------



## atruckerswife (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck to all that are at Oink this year.

Have a safe trip, wish we could join ya.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2008)

You wouldn't believe how sorry I am that I can't be there. I've been looking forward to this all year but I have to be here for someone.
So it won't be a total loss I have mailed a lifesize cardboard cut out of myself to the fairgrounds. Please make sure alot of pics are taken with the "Centralites" before It is defaced in some Jack Daniels infused frenzy.
Have fun guys and gals and GOOD LUCK!!! 8)


----------



## wittdog (Sep 25, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> You wouldn't believe how sorry I am that I can't be there. I've been looking forward to this all year but I have to be here for someone.
> So it won't be a total loss I have mailed a lifesize cardboard cut out of myself to the fairgrounds. Please make sure alot of pics are taken with the "Centralites" before It is defaced in some Jack Daniels infused frenzy.
> Have fun guys and gals and GOOD LUCK!!! 8)


Now you sound like JP    last year greg said he would make it...and he did


----------



## john pen (Sep 25, 2008)

dont put me in the same catagory as Puff..I made an appearence there the first year !!!!! I missed last year, and this year isn't over yet !!!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 25, 2008)

well I could use a lot of luck at Oink this year. I haven't been able to smell or taste anything in about 5 days. ugh. Not good. Plus my chief taster Louisa isn't able to come ugh. 

Worst yet is that i just got to my inlaws and forgot the spicy zucchini relish I made for everyone in my coldroom and the maple syrup. (what the heck am I going to do with 12 bottles of spicy zucchini relish???) plus forgot my chicken sauce, half the ingredients for the dessert and the beer. yes I forgot the beer. ugh.

This is not starting off so well


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 26, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> dont put me in the same catagory as Puff..I made an appearence there the first year !!!!! I missed last year, and this year isn't over yet !!!



Come on John, it's practically in your own backyard!  I know if they had a KCBS comp down by the river in Detroit, Puff would be there!  

Greg are you coming?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 26, 2008)

We're off for the Oink.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again!  We should be pulling in sometime between 10:30 and 11 am.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 26, 2008)

Let me be clear...NO!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 26, 2008)

Travel safe Dallas, we are hoping to be there about the same time it all depends on our border crossing. 

Greg you will be missed this year along with Puff (I can't believe you are not coming :-( and JP (it would be great to see you again!) .


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> dont put me in the same catagory as Puff..I made an appearence there the first year !!!!! I missed last year, and this year isn't over yet !!!


The difference between you and Puff is when he says hes going...we know he isn't with you we never know.....is he going to show? or ?.......  Its ok JP maybe next year :roll:    8)


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2008)

Diva beer is cheaper in the states...and you can get it at a gas station..


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> well I could use a lot of luck at Oink this year. I haven't been able to smell or taste anything in about 5 days. ugh. Not good. Plus my chief taster Louisa isn't able to come ugh.
> 
> Worst yet is that i just got to my inlaws and forgot the spicy zucchini relish I made for everyone in my coldroom and the maple syrup. (what the heck am I going to do with 12 bottles of spicy zucchini relish???) plus forgot my chicken sauce, half the ingredients for the dessert and the beer. yes I forgot the beer. ugh.
> 
> This is not starting off so well


   Doomed


----------



## atruckerswife (Sep 26, 2008)

spicy zucchini relish 


Guess I know what I'm getting for Christmas this year.


----------



## woodman3222 (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck to all at the Oink. I to had planned all year to go but will not be able to  attend.  Make sure lots of pictures get posted.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 26, 2008)

Best wishes to all!!


----------

